# Electric Meat Grinder



## AviBennet (Mar 9, 2018)

Are you planning to buy a meat grinder, but not sure where to start with and what things to look for? The selection process of a meat grinder could be easy or difficult depending upon how much information you have.
kitchenaid meat grinder
Meat grinder will be a great addition to your kitchen because it can simplify your cooking job, but the question that arises now is that, where to buy a meat grinder? Since meat grinders are available in different price range, so you need to outline your requirements before buying one.

If you are looking to have a control over your food, then a meat grinder is a must. In spite, having your meat processed at meat processing centres, it will be better to process your own food at home using a meat grinder. But, before you go into the details of that process, you should know what things to keep in mind before buying a meat grinder.

where to buy a meat grinder

Size of the Grinder
You need to start-off with determining the size of the meat grinder. In order to find the right sized meat grinder, you need to pay attention to ‘#’. When you see this, you will be able to find out the size of the meat grinder. The right size will be determined by measuring grinder plates.

If you opt for a smaller meat grinder, then you will get a smaller feeding tube, whereas in a larger grinder, the feeding tube is also going to be large. There will be a staggering difference in the power as well.

You need to ask yourself that, ‘why do you want to get a meat grinder for’? If your motive is to grind meatballs or burgers for your family members on a weekend basis, then you will require a smaller meat grinder. On the contrary, if you want to organize parties every weekend, and make big batches of sausages, then you need a bigger meat grinder.

Here are some questions that will help you find the right meat grinder?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 9, 2018)

Free advertising?


----------



## motocrash (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

I read this earlier today , and thought wtf ? . Now it's makin me laugh . Like a page out of a 50's home economics book from another country .  
So why you do want meat grinder ? To make meatballs on weekend ?  Feeding tube ?  Somebody in a comma ?


----------



## motocrash (Mar 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I read this earlier today , and thought wtf ? . Now it's makin me laugh . Like a page out of a 50's home economics book from another country .
> So why you do want meat grinder ? To make meatballs on weekend ?  Feeding tube ?  Somebody in a comma ?


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/professor-sv.273334/#post-1806106


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 9, 2018)

Click bait


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2018)

Took your link out to the other site, not allowed on here.
Al


----------

